

Canon Hack Development Kit - J3L2404
http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK

======
axod
I used this on a Canon A480 to take periodic pictures while the camera was
hanging from my Kite. The pics didn't come out well when I tried it, I think
it was just way too windy. I'm sure I'll have another go later though.

The firmware is pretty neat though. You can just load it off SD card when you
want to and not modify anything on the camera.

------
ascuttlefish
I used this to nice effect on my Canon A590IS. It allowed me to overcome the
15 second maximum long exposure to get at least 64
seconds.(<http://www.flickr.com/photos/allseeingcuttlefish/3469157079/>).

I keep hoping someone will create a similar project focused on Nikon cameras.

------
nirmal
I really wish I could do some more hacking with this and some Eye-Fi cards. I
had a research project focused on mobile group photography, Mobiphos
(<http://nirmalpatel.com/research/mobiphos.html>) that I really wanted to use
on high quality point-and-shoot cameras instead of just camera phones.

~~~
leej
i'm sure you know but, fyi, canon a480 is not that high quality p&s camera.

~~~
nirmal
I didn't intend to use the a480. These tools work on other Canon cameras.

------
PStamatiou
For those interested - I wrote a series on how to make HDR photos and
mentioned using CHDK to do that with RAW files: [http://paulstamatiou.com/how-
to-get-started-with-hdr-photogr...](http://paulstamatiou.com/how-to-get-
started-with-hdr-photography-part-2)

------
jim_dot
Very nice.

